# The winners of the SFX Sci-fi awards 2010 are



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*8th February 2010 04:08 AM*

David Allen

Thousands of science fiction fans have been voting for their favourite sci-fi TV shows, films and just about anything to do with the science fiction scene.
These awards are just for 2009 sci-fi, although there was a life time achievement award for Gerry Anderson and well deserved that was too.
The results of the SFX Reader Awards 2009 are;

Best Novel: The Graveyard Book, Neil Gaiman
Best Actor: David Tennant (Doctor Who)
Best Actress: Eve Myles (Torchwood)
Best Phenomenon: True Blood
Best Graphic Novel: Batman: Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader, Neil Gaiman
Best Collectable Model: The Journal of Impossible Things (Doctor Who)
SFX Hope for the Future: Steven Moffat
Best TV Show: Supernatural
Best TV Episode: “Children of Earth” (Torchwood)
SFX Cult Hero: Gareth David Lloyd
Best Film Director: JJ Abrams (Star Trek)
Best Movie: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
SFX Breakout Award: Being Human
SFX Lifetime Award: Gerry Anderson
​ As for next year, there will plenty more new science fiction to choose from.


----------

